# Gun Show...!



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Gun show.

Aaah...The smell of cordite in the morning.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Gun show.
> 
> Aaah...The smell of cordite in the morning.
> 
> :hunter:


not to mention she is a babe


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

looks like fun, it cost my father and i a lot of money when sidearms were outlawed,but after dunblane i can understand why it had to be done


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> looks like fun, it cost my father and i a lot of money when sidearms were outlawed,but after dunblane i can understand why it had to be done


I know your pain.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> looks like fun, it cost my father and i a lot of money when sidearms were outlawed,but after dunblane i can understand why it had to be done


I never, ever thought I'd hear a shooter say that. You have fallen for the bull spouted by the politicians to appease the ignorant, voting, sheep. It has also made bugger all difference to gun crime and denied thousands their sport :angry:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

85% of gun crime s commited by illegal weapons but 15% are legal weapons if our gun laws save one life i would rather give up my weapons than to have one family suffer the loses like dunblane and hungerford so go and troll somebody else


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

wot did you have rigsby?

i had a .357 586 magnum, a .22 berreta and a .45 ruger blackhawk blackpowder(which nearly got me banned from the gun club)

well i can see you have a berreta lol

sorry about the beretta spelling dyslexia kicked in


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> wot did you have rigsby?
> 
> i had a .357 586 magnum, a .22 berreta and a .45 ruger blackhawk blackpowder(which nearly got me banned from the gun club)
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had the 92S Beretta same as the one in the picture. I bought this deactivated because I do miss having it, and reminds me of the days when I could shoot it. Yesterday I decided to sell all my other guns, as I no longer shoot anymore and thought I could use the money on something else instead.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Rigsby said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > wot did you have rigsby?
> ...


a watch perhaps lol


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


Spot on! I'm looking at buying a nice gold pocket watch.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got an old hunter but its rolled gold, my nephew is going to get it when i know he wont sell it to spend on his motorbikes lol


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a full Hunter I'm going to look for, either Elgin or Waltham.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive no idea what mine is to be honest its been in a draw in the welsh dresser for about 15yrs, i might dig it out tomorrow to have a nose


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> ive no idea what mine is to be honest its been in a draw in the welsh dresser for about 15yrs, i might dig it out tomorrow to have a nose


 :thumbup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay, okay...Enough sissy watch talk .What do you thing this is...A watch Forum? :lol:


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> 85% of gun crime s commited by illegal weapons but 15% are legal weapons if our gun laws save one life i would rather give up my weapons than to have one family suffer the loses like dunblane and hungerford so go and troll somebody else


I'm not trolling you idiot and your stats look like bull too. Lets ban all cars as well then, as they kills lots of people


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

OK, can't edit my post. Apologies for the name calling, but I resent being called a troll for expressing my opinion.

We live in a country whos gov responds to crime by bringing out new laws, rather than properly enforcing the existing laws, which are more than enough.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

SlimJim16v said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > 85% of gun crime s commited by illegal weapons but 15% are legal weapons if our gun laws save one life i would rather give up my weapons than to have one family suffer the loses like dunblane and hungerford so go and troll somebody else
> ...


you could have fooled me go troll some one else


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Given that some of the dead beats that hang around where I live look like zombies some days maybe these in your piece would come in handy.

:lol: :lol:

Zombie Maxâ„¢ - Just in case! Be PREPARED â€" supply yourself for the Zombie Apocalypse with Zombie Maxâ„¢ ammunition from HornadyÂ®! Loaded with PROVEN Z-Maxâ„¢ bullets... yes PROVEN Z-Maxâ„¢ bullets (have you seen a Zombie?). Make sure your "bug out bag" is ready with nothing but the best!






Disclaimer: HornadyÂ® Zombie Maxâ„¢ ammunitionisNOT a toy(IT IS LIVE AMMUNITION), but is intended only to be used onâ€¦ZOMBIES, also known as the livingdead,undead,etc.No humanbeing, plant, animal,vegetable or mineralshould everbe shot withHornadyÂ® Zombie Maxâ„¢ ammunition. Again,we repeat, HornadyÂ® Zombie Maxâ„¢ ammunitionisfor use onZOMBIES ONLY, andthat'snota nickname, phrase or cute way of referring to anybody, place or thing. When we say Zombies,we meanâ€¦ZOMBIES!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

brilliant, bring on the zombie holocaust


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> SlimJim16v said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


OK, the best thing I can do with an ignorant, narrow minded troll like yourself, is ignore you


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

your not worth the effort


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay you two, off you go. Go play somewhere else.


----------



## shoestring (Jan 14, 2012)

great video clips keep em coming


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't quite see the point of it, certainly fairly useless as a hunting tool... funny reactions though!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Surely another one that falls into the "Only in America" category

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Surely another one that falls into the "Only in America" category
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.liveleak....=017_1327188367


I can see the point as a vehicle stopper even your pick-up couldn't take a round through the block from that but seeing it fired controlling the recoil until the round left the barrel might be the biggest problem impacting on its accuracy


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


>


fired one of those and give me a SIG226 any day... I would rather know I was putting rounds down on target than "hope" one hit and dropped the *******


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i would rather be sitting a mile away looking down the scope of a barret .50cal


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

SlimJim16v said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > SlimJim16v said:
> ...


Hmmm.. interestingly forthright opinion for someone who has been on the forum for all of 15 seconds.

The car -v- gun comparison is frequently cited but totally redundant. Strangely, there are roughly the same number of vehicles as there are guns in the US - around 250 million, believe it or not. The latest statistics I could find show 32,000 road deaths per year against 30,000 gun deaths. So hey, that must make guns safer, right?

Wrong. Guns are in use for a tiny fraction of the time that cars are used. If cars were kept under beds and tucked away in wardrobes, only to come out for a bit of 'driving range' practice at the weekend or for a little reassurance when the security lights go off unexpectedly then yes, the comparison is valid. Clearly this is not the case. The majority of people use their cars every day of every year.

Ultimately, if you removed all road vehicles from the US then you would save around 30,000 lives a year and the entire economy would collapse to third world status overnight. Remove every gun from the US and you would save around 30,000 lives a year and... err, that's it really. Nothing else would happen.

Incidentally I am not a liberal woos. I have studied martial arts for 30 years, own a range of (legal) weapons, live in the countryside and occasionally strange small animals just for the fun of it.

OK, I lied about the last bit


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Kevin, this is the first and only post I've read since then and it's nice to read an unbiased and researched answer and no personal insults either. OK, I've only been on this forum for 15 seconds, but still 10 seconds longer than what's his face 

I didn't say how many lives banning cars would save, just that it would. It is just an example of another possible kneejerk ban. It's not cars or guns that are dangerous, just the idiots behind the wheel :msn-wink:

Like yourself I also studied various martial arts for many years, until forced to pack it in. I then took up shooting, until the  banned pistols. I have now started shooting again recently though.

Oh, what does being "strange" with animals involve? Us city folk don't understand :msn-wink:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm kinda glad that we can't legally have guns

- would be just another money pit for me, I'd have loads....


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Re the saving lives debate:

This year at Christmas time there were a number of tragic murders by men of their families. A couple of them as I recall used legally held firearms. There were others in which kitchen knives were used. Taking a longer view, there have been a great many cases in which men who have gone mad, strangled their children to punish their wives, drove cars full of children into rivers or simply hit them over the head with a hammer. These horrible events will take place whether or not people have access to firearms. I don't believe that it is the availability of firearms which creates these murderous urges and tragedies; it is a side effect of people becoming disturbed. The people who do these things will kill by any means available.

I wouldn't want open access to firearms in this country, but we already have what is one of the most oppressive system of firearms control in the world, and it does nothing to stop criminals having access to firearms as the crime figures from some inner city areas shows very clearly. People who have a reason to hold firearms, SHOULD undergo a rigorous check of their character and need to have them. However, I think the government is right to resist further oppressive legislation in this regard. It is a sad British tendency to impose restriction on the whole population on the basis of the misdeeds of a comparatively small number of criminal and irresponsible people - we restrict the mass of sensible people on the basis of what the worst of us might do. That is a fundamentally flawed and oppressive outlook, and the last government was even considering imposing restrictions and impositions on dog ownership, on the basis of what a few hooligans in London were doing in parks with vicious dogs. In order to deal with these hooligans (when existing laws could have been used) the then Home Secretary Alan Johnson, wanted every man and woman in this country who had a dog, to have training, have insurance, have the dog micro-chipped and hold a license.

Michael Ryan (Hungerford) Robert Sartin (Whitley Bay) and Thomas Hamilton (Dunblain) could all have been stripped of their fire arms license had the existing checks on mental stability been properly exercised. Hamilton in particular had been already identified by a police firearms officer as dangerous. She reported to her supervisor her concerns about his stability after he had pointed an unloaded firearm at her and pulled the trigger. She recommended that his weapons be taken away immediately and was ignored.

I think in general, people should be free to go about their business UNTIL the have an adverse impact on others, or demonstrate that they are a danger and then they should be dealt with severely. We do the opposite, we tie people up in rules and do little to punish those who cause mayhem and misery, especially in our inner cities, where hooligans and thugs do as they like with little to stop them.

Too long, I know, but I feel strongly that we nolonger live in a free country. You have to have a license to do just about anything here.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seems hunting Zombies is a popular pastime States Side :lol: :lol:










*Be Prepared for the Zombie Apocalypse or the Next Zombie Shoot at Your Local Range!*

The latest craze in the realm of shooting competitions, zombie-themed fun shoots, has a new player on the field in 2012 â€" the Mossberg ZMB Series including a specialty lever-action .30-30 Win rifle and 12-gauge pump-action shotguns.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

That shooter looks like it could do serious damage


----------

